# Looking for a place right on the coast please



## gypo (Jun 5, 2017)

We are currently here Location for Cambrils, Tarragona, Spainis Here! - My Current Location
On a camp site just over night, we would like to an aire or campsite  on the coast if possible,  can anyone recommend any places please?
Thanks
D


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 5, 2017)

There are two good places on the POIs near you, both of which I have visited and can recommend.


CU L'Almadrava - a very large car park 
OU L'Almadrava - a short distance from the above and it's a rough surfaced beach parking area

Both are right on the coast. It's a small and attractive resort.


----------



## gypo (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks, I've got the wild camping app but it doesn't have said on it, do you have a grid reference please?
Thanks
D


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 5, 2017)

They've been on the POIs for a long time.

Do you have access to the Iberia POIs on the app?

If not check under Sundry POIs.

I'll PM the locations to you.


----------



## gypo (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you for the pm
D


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 6, 2017)

I hope you enjoy the location ...


----------

